# Plant my 20g High Bolivian Ram Tank for me!



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

I would plant val spiralis, crypt spiralis or rotala along the back, dwarf sag and pygmy chain sword (ech. tennelus) for the mid ground and anubias nana tied to the wood/ rocks. Hpoe this helps.

Cliner


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Anubias, moss, java fern is where i go for all my low light needs. Crypts too.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks gentlemen, many of those plants are available locally. I'll definitely go with the val spiralis for the back and pygmy chainsword, and anubias nana and java moss. I might try to find java ferns too.

I am thinking about going with peat and soilmaster select under my sand instead of laterite, which is like $20 for a very small bag. Can anyone comment on this? If i'm not using CO2, would like 3/4 inch peat topped by soilmaster (how much?) topped by sand be good?

Thanks guys, very helpful. :icon_smil


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is the result:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/40060-first-planted-tank-feedback-appreciated.html

Thanks again!


----------

